# Bluetooth Ear Buds



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I was thinking of aipods ... for music for me while home AND keeping ONE in my left ear for podcasts while driving(via iphone) ,, and playing XM radio for the pax.. any suggestions for BT earbuds for iOS .. I'd use airpods but they are pretty overpriced


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

First why not listen to what you want in your car ? No need to keep it in your ear.
But look @ these https://www.walmart.com/ip/onn-Black-In-Ear-Wireless-Earbuds-with-Charging-Case/131564824
30 bucks


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

An over the ear clip-on is much cheaper and (more importantly) gives more hours. It stays in place better too.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

I bot an icrap lookalike for £10 from eBay and works perfect


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> First why not listen to what you want in your car ? No need to keep it in your ear.
> But look @ these https://www.walmart.com/ip/onn-Black-In-Ear-Wireless-Earbuds-with-Charging-Case/131564824
> 30 bucks


People many people are offended by the podcasts *I* listen to


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I got a $25 pair from Amazon and they work just fine. Been using them over 1.5 years now. Just make sure when you buy some that the buds will work independent of each other. Some of them if you don't have both on you will get a beeping every 10 seconds in your ear. Mine I can use 1 ear bud and then switch out to the other. The first one that is dead will be charged before the second one goes dead.

Found the link, guess they went up in price a little as they changed technology.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZPP95QG/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I bought this cheapo one months ago, and it's worked like a charm! It charges up fast as well. I'll be ordering another one as well! https://amzn.to/37loFWC


----------

